# Uber wants to listen to your conversations



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure if any of you have noticed, but Uber sent me a request to update the partner at today and just before you accepted it says that it wants access to the microphone on your phone?! It also says but we won't record you. That certainly doesn't say they're not listening though.


----------



## PaulEvan (Jan 6, 2016)

are you kidding me


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm not kidding you turn on your Wi-Fi restart your phone and you will see an update for the uber app. Doesn't matter if you're on iphone or Android


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't allow it.


----------



## PaulEvan (Jan 6, 2016)

im thinking of not even driving, im seeing so many negative things, paying extra for insurance, etc etc surge, just isnt like when i drove a taxi years ago


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I didn't get that message today.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Lmao. I'd really prefer if they didnt do that. But they have had access to my camera and microphone for a while now. I dont know if they are actually recording or not. I doubt they randomly record you. Something has to happen where this is a lot of complaints against you and they want proof for them to start recording.


----------



## PaulEvan (Jan 6, 2016)

why dont they just team up with the over priced on star


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I just reset my phone and here it is. Interesting.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I hit yes to install. I will now go in and disable it. They have no right to my car conversations.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I read somewhere else the need for the microphone use is so the app can run in the background in ios

I'm not an app developer, just read that in regards to apps asking to use the microphone... kind of a loophole in ios they exploit so it does not shut down the app for some reason was my understanding.

I use Android when I drive, I do have the partner app loaded on my tmobile ipad mini, and I turned off the microphone in settings for that app.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I saw this today as well and upgraded and then turned off the mic. Not sure why I'm being so paranoid though. After reading LAuberX comment above, it makes sense. The Uber driver app and iOS have never played nice with each other if you ask me. I went ahead and turned on the mic because I want to see if the app is any more stable with it on...


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Just noticed that I can't see the surge map till I log in. Used to be able to see the map on partner app before I hit "Go Online". The version is 3.67.1. Haven't restarted the phone yet.


----------



## Nawaf (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol I had the same thing today and I didn't allow it to use my microphone and I saw it said won't record but u don't need to be smart to know that's they will record. I don't understand what's the point of it and if they worried about their drivers and customers then they should ask all drivers to have dash cam to have evidence of any problem u will have in the future and I'm getting dash cam for my own safety not that I'm scared lol but just to support my story if I'll have one as I had many issues with customers and black cab raging with us in London so I'll advise everyone to have dash cam and if you worry about the dash cam not working when the engine not running you can have power bank and that's what I did I just bought one for £20 200k power bank and that should keep them on for at least 24h but I heard it will last 48h so I'll try it and I'll let you all know if it all good and anyways nowadays dash cam with some sd cards around £80 but if you want more sd cards then you looking for £100 to £150 and the max price for those who want to vlog on YouTube like others do and if u want the same you will need at least 1gb an hour and if you have high quality dash cam it will take more but what's the point of having dash cam if you don't take hd quality?


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I just did a search and came up with some info I'll post it here. Maybe some of it is for future updates. Question is instead of having us question them, why can't they be upfront about it. They really don't care about drivers at all.

*It needs access to those tools in order for you to post pictures with out the picture have being stored prior to posting (so for example, if u got post picture u can select an option to take a picture at that moment, to do this u must consent to having it be allowed to access your camera at that moment with out asking you each time for permission like a built in Facebook app would).

The microphone would be needed for voice to text type posts and/or comments. Otherwise u would need to use a keyboard everytime ubpost something, and there would be no hands free (ish) version, or quick message type posts

It's not that these are randomly turning on and taking pictures and/or recording your convos, it's that they are tools required to be accessed by the app with permission before they can be used as a shortcut. *


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Whatever Uber employee is listening to my conversations must be bored out of his mind.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Mine also.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Nawaf said:


> Lol I had the same thing today and I didn't allow it to use my microphone and I saw it said won't record but u don't need to be smart to know that's they will record. I don't understand what's the point of it and if they worried about their drivers and customers then they should ask all drivers to have dash cam to have evidence of any problem u will have in the future and I'm getting dash cam for my own safety not that I'm scared lol but just to support my story if I'll have one as I had many issues with customers and black cab raging with us in London so I'll advise everyone to have dash cam and if you worry about the dash cam not working when the engine not running you can have power bank and that's what I did I just bought one for £20 200k power bank and that should keep them on for at least 24h but I heard it will last 48h so I'll try it and I'll let you all know if it all good and anyways nowadays dash cam with some sd cards around £80 but if you want more sd cards then you looking for £100 to £150 and the max price for those who want to vlog on YouTube like others do and if u want the same you will need at least 1gb an hour and if you have high quality dash cam it will take more but what's the point of having dash cam if you don't take hd quality?


I just bought a dual sided dash cam with GPS. I love it! It is mostly for my safety.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I did not get it on to-day's upgrade, here. Maybe Uber is not doing it in this market.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

In most places it would be illegal. Can someone post a screens hot of where it says we don't want to record you. In Florida it is illegal to record a conversation without 2-party concent. 
Not too long ago a woman taped a judge making unwanted sexual advances during court.(at least I think that was the issue) anyway the woman was charged for illegal recording. Uber is not recording our conversations.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Uber is not recording our conversations.


I think it's only illegal to record. It's okay just to listen.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> In most places it would be illegal. Can someone post a screens hot of where it says we don't want to record you. In Florida it is illegal to record a conversation without 2-party concent.
> Not too long ago a woman taped a judge making unwanted sexual advances during court.(at least I think that was the issue) anyway the woman was charged for illegal recording. Uber is not recording our conversations.


Go to my screen shot above. The second pic says they will not use it.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

Got the same message in Phoenix :


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

I seriously doubt they would. 160,000 drivers and counting for one.


----------



## Arden Paronda (Jan 4, 2016)

Additional: To see which app uses microphone

The microphone access controls are tucked away within the Privacy settings of iOS, and the same controls also include a complete list of apps with audio input access:


Open Settings app and go to "Privacy"
Select "Microphone" to get a list of all apps that have requested access to the microphone, and to control which apps have access to the microphone
You'll find the complete list of apps that have requested access, and whether or not they have microphone access is determined by the ON/OFF toggle switch. Flipping any of those switches to the OFF position prevents that app from accessing the microphone, but in most cases the app itself will continue to function.

source: osxdaily


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> In most places it would be illegal. Can someone post a screens hot of where it says we don't want to record you. In Florida it is illegal to record a conversation without 2-party concent.
> Not too long ago a woman taped a judge making unwanted sexual advances during court.(at least I think that was the issue) anyway the woman was charged for illegal recording. Uber is not recording our conversations.


Have you dug through the TOS.

Most people do not realize that with a service like On*Star that you CONSENT to monitoring and On*Star can monitor your vehicle at any time.

I have not dug through the TOS, but given you allow Uber to track your vehicle by GPS, you have given them consent to monitor and it is likely generic enough where they are allowed to access your device microphone and camera.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I read somewhere else the need for the microphone use is so the app can run in the background in ios
> 
> I'm not an app developer, just read that in regards to apps asking to use the microphone... kind of a loophole in ios they exploit so it does not shut down the app for some reason was my understanding.
> 
> I use Android when I drive, I do have the partner app loaded on my tmobile ipad mini, and I turned off the microphone in settings for that app.


I also use T-Mobile LG (Android) and i notice it asked for access to sms, so what is going on?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Arden Paronda said:


> Additional: To see which app uses microphone
> 
> The microphone access controls are tucked away within the Privacy settings of iOS, and the same controls also include a complete list of apps with audio input access:
> 
> ...


Along with the microphone privacy settings, Uber Partner and Uber rider apps have access to your camera, I turned those off as well. I do understand having access to the camera since we are given the ability to update our documents via the camera. The only reason I could see them needing access to the microphone is if they intend to integrate phone calls within the app rather than the current method.


----------



## Pac7jk1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Uber asks ,on ios at least, for this.i just turned everything off except background refresh and data. No need for my contacts camera or mic.. Same thing goes for the uber pax app


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

If you go into your Applications Manager, and go to the river partner and look at what your phone and Uber is allowing access back and forth to you'll be kind of surprised. And then when you tap on each one it will tell you what they're doing, for example


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's what happens when you click on take pictures and video on the app permissions. " allows them to take and capture pictures and videos at any time without your permission"


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I posted a while back where I got a text from Uber saying I wouldn't be able to hear my ride requests while I'm online if im playing my music too loud.

Of course they monitor they have co plete control over how the software works.


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

So you are okay with them turning on the cam on your phone at anytime and viewing whatever you're doing. You're a bigger idiot than I thought then


----------



## oobernoober (Jan 10, 2016)

The flipside of this, is that that driver who was accused of rape....cant remember where...and was arrested was acquitted when an audio of the incident was forwarded as proof. I think this may have been Uber, as there were several days in jail for the guy before he was released.

Dont get me wrong, I think its a little bit evil...and I think they should at least notify you of their ability to record your conversations...( if they dont listen but only record is it still illegal?)..

but theres one happy guy out there...Im sure theres others whod be happy for this evidence too.

Dont understand why they have to be so sneaky...its unnecessary.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberHoyt said:


> I'm not sure if any of you have noticed, but Uber sent me a request to update the partner at today and just before you accepted it says that it wants access to the microphone on your phone?! It also says but we won't record you. That certainly doesn't say they're not listening though.


definitely decline and make sure your phone's microphone is set to off, this is why I keep my uber app on an iPhone separate from my personal phone.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> In most places it would be illegal. Can someone post a screens hot of where it says we don't want to record you. In Florida it is illegal to record a conversation without 2-party concent.
> Not too long ago a woman taped a judge making unwanted sexual advances during court.(at least I think that was the issue) anyway the woman was charged for illegal recording. Uber is not recording our conversations.


Cali is one


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Bob Smith said:


> Lmao. I'd really prefer if they didnt do that. But they have had access to my camera and microphone for a while now. I dont know if they are actually recording or not. I doubt they randomly record you. Something has to happen where this is a lot of complaints against you and they want proof for them to start recording.


Why don't you turn the setting off for camera access? No, this doesn't guarantee that it will stop them from accessing things on your phone, but it does make them legally accountable for doing so if you don't give them permission to do so.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

JDavis said:


> I seriously doubt they would. 160,000 drivers and counting for one.


They use AI (Artificial Intelligence) that listens for key words. Key words activate further investigation. i.e., the word Lyft, or the phrase, "Uber sucks" would spark an alert.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

oobernoober said:


> The flipside of this, is that that driver who was accused of rape....cant remember where...and was arrested was acquitted when an audio of the incident was forwarded as proof. I think this may have been Uber, as there were several days in jail for the guy before he was released.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I think its a little bit evil...and I think they should at least notify you of their ability to record your conversations...( if they dont listen but only record is it still illegal?)..
> 
> ...


We are capable of recording in our own private spaces. We don't need Big Brother or Uber to do it for us.

You should also be aware that your cell phone and laptop cameras and microphones are often used by hackers to log into your privacy.. And the NSA, well.. There is a reason Mark Zuckerburg places tape over his microphone and cameras. Why people so easily hand over their privacy is beyond me.

Have any of you ever read the Uber terms and conditions regarding privacy for both passenger and driver accounts? If not, you really should. They acknowledge complete access to everything on your phone including IP address, search history and "patterns."


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

Time to factory reset my phones and create a new gmail account.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bob Smith said:


> Lmao. I'd really prefer if they didnt do that. But they have had access to my camera and microphone for a while now. I dont know if they are actually recording or not. I doubt they randomly record you. Something has to happen where this is a lot of complaints against you and they want proof for them to start recording.


Maybe tonight when I'm alone and feeling frisky I'll open the app and give them a show


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHoyt said:


> I'm not sure if any of you have noticed, but Uber sent me a request to update the partner at today and just before you accepted it says that it wants access to the microphone on your phone?! It also says but we won't record you. That certainly doesn't say they're not listening though.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

All these can be disabled but because some programs can bypass permissions, black tape over camera and white noise - the customer won't even notice it.


----------

